# Shell Dweller Tank



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I am thinking about setting up one or 2 shell dweller tanks
I have a 22gallon tank currently (long) that just has 2 striped Raphael catfish in it
It has a sand bottom and 2 filters..AC20 and AC50

I also have a 10 gallon tank that I wonder if I can fit shell dwellers in as well?

If my 22 gallon tank is ok, how many could fit, and could I have different species in there?
also I have the 2 catfish, and wonder if the catfish could stay in there..(I am thinking probably not), but I also have some guppies that I was wondering if they could be put in there with the shell dwellers


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been keeping a colony of Multies in a 10g for a while now so that's a definite possibility. I doubt the catfish would work but I've never tried it. As far as guppies in with shellies, I guess it could work if the guppies were smart enough to stay out of the shellies' turf. I used to keep my Multies in one end of a 20 long and would throw some small juvenile mbuna and haps with them. The other cichlids quickly learned to leave the Multies alone. The Multies would readily attack fish several times their size that got too close to their shell bed.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting

I will definitely setup the 22 gallon

How many fish did you have in the 10 gallon


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

start with the colony of six and lots of shells and let them do their thing


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just started a 20L multies tank from the cookie cutters setup in the library on this site. I put an established Eheim 2217 filter on the tank the day before I got the 6 multies, and left them in the tank for 2 weeks with 60 escargot shells, a few rocks, and pool filter sand as substrate. I added an AC30 when I added the multies.

After 2 weeks, I added 4 zebra danios (listed in the cookie cutter, I added 1 extra). The multies really became more active and less shy after I added the danios. I have no intentions on adding any more fish to the tank, except for the multi fry which will probably come sooner or later.


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

WILLLLLLLLSOOOOON! Pics?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

20 L is that like a 5 gallon tank?
wow that many shellies in such a small tank?

then I should have no issue with my 80 plus liter tank


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

A 20L means 20 LONG NOT liter haha


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

A pair of N. brevis would do great in your 10. Add some guppies or a trio of platys (who can handle the hard water well), and you'll have a fun little tank.

Eric


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are a few pics, Redz.





I've never tried live plants, but found some for cheap and decided to give it a try. I read they would root to the rock with a rubber band. I'm sure someone here knows way more than I do about that.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the look of the tank

Stupid me thinking 20L was 20 litres

Gonna start setting up my 22L this weekend...just have to figure out what to do with the 2 catfish


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Plug. If you are doing shellies, then don't worry too much about arranging the shells and sand to your liking. They will move it where they like it. The danios stay at the very top of the tank, but the multies will chase them off if they explore too low. I think the multies are out more now due to less fear with the dither fish above them in the tank.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

So if I have a group of guppies in with the shellies, that would be ok
The guppies are fairly small and I have some babies with them

Wonder if the shellies will eat the small guppies

Also, what do you feed the shell dwellers. They are small so can they eat NLS 1mm pellets?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Depends on the plant...java fern, anubias, and bolbitis (which does horribly in rift lake water, may I add) root to rocks or wood and will rot if placed in (though not if placed on) the substrate. Some plants do not root to anything or at least are very unwilling to do so, such as hornwort. Most plants, however, root into the substrate, which can be a problem in shelldweller tanks. Fortunately, your plants appear to be java fern and anubias, so they should be fine.

As for the guppies...I'd be shocked if shellies did not predate guppy fry. They are unlikely to predate adults, however, because few, if any, shellies exceed 4" in length and most are less than 3".


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the plants! I choose anubias and java fern after reading about them here.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Your welcome! By the way, floating plants would experience few, if any, issues from the shellies, and the substrate rooters can be satisfied simply by putting the in pots...that way, the shellie's digging will not uproot them.


----------

